# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت > خبر: Barnamenevis+: معرفی Firefox Extension ای برای افزودن امکانات جدید به "سایت برنامه نویس"

## mehdi.mousavi

سلام.
5-6 ماه پیش، Firefox Extension ای رو برای تسهیل برخی امور مدیریتی سایت نوشتم و اونو در اختیار مدیران سایت قرار دادم. از اون روز تا حالا، قابلیتهای دیگه ای نیز به اون اضافه شده که دو قابلیت اخیر، ارتباطی با مسائل مدیریتی نداره، در عین حال بر این باورم که این Extension میتونه برای اعضای سایت نیز مفید باشه. در نتیجه تصمیم گرفتم تا اونو با اعضای سایت نیز به اشتراک بذارم تا هر کسی مایل بود از اون استفاده کنه.

*Barnamenevis+: نسخه 1.3*

حتما بارها براتون اتفاق افتاده که به تاپیکی پاسخی طولانی میدید و به دلیل قطع شدن ارتباط شما با سرور، (بنا به قطعی خط تلفن، برق و ...) پاسخ شما از بین رفته و دیگه حاضر نبوده اید برای پاسخگویی به تاپیک مزبور وقت صرف کنید. اولین قابلیت این Extension، نگهداری محتوای Quick Reply Editor در Cache مرورگر شماست (یا همون امکان AutoSave هستش) تا بر حسب تقاضا، آخرین مطب مربوط به یک Topic بارگذاری بشه. به این منظور، هنگام تایپ پاسخ در بخش "پاسخ فوری"، نوشته شما در صورت تغییر و هر 7 ثانیه یک بار، در Cache نام برده ذخیره میشه. هنگام انجام این عمل، نوشته "ذخیره شد!" برای مدت 2 ثانیه روی صفحه نقش میبنده و سپس محو میشه. پس از اولین ذخیره سازی، لینکی تحت عنوان "بارگذاری" نمایش داده میشه که در صورت Click کردن روی این لینک، آخرین محتوای ذخیره شده در Editor قرار میگیره و شما میتونید پاسخ خودتون رو در صورت نیاز ویرایش کرده، ارسال کنید:

snapshot01.jpg

قابلیت دوم، امکان مارک کردن یک تاپیک هستش. اگر چه امکان "تحت نظر گرفتن تاپیک" برای سایت وجود داره، اما اگر مثل من مشترک چند هزار تاپیک شده باشید، پیدا کردن تاپیک مورد نظر در اون یک کابوسه. برای همین امکان "لیست یادآوری" رو به Extension اضافه کردم تا در صورت نیاز بشه یک Topic رو Bookmark کرد. برای اینکار، از منوی ابزارهای تاپیک، گزینه "اضافه کردن تاپیک به لیست یادآوری" رو انتخاب کنید. (با این کار این آیتم از منوی مزبور محو میشه، چون تاپیک به لیست یادآوری افزوده شده). برای مشاهده لیست یادآوری نیز میتونید از منوی "نمایش"، گزینه "لیست یادآوری" رو انتخاب کنید. (بقیه اش هم که واضحه):

snapshot02.jpg

موفق باشید.

*پاورقی:* برای نصب، پس از دریافت فایل ZIP اونو Unzip کنید و فایل XPI موجود در ZIP رو روی Firefox، بصورت Drag & Drop رها کنید. سپس Extension رو نصب کرده، مرورگر رو Restart کنید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.4 - سازگار با Firefox 4.0*

قابلیت جدیدی به این نسخه اضافه نشده و تنها سازگاری با FF 4.0 مد نظر بوده است.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.6*
در نسخه قبلی، بسته به شرایط، ممکن بود پیام خطای 

Error: document.getElementsByTagName("head")[0] is undefined

رو بگیرید. در این نسخه، این Bug رفع شده... با تشکر از آقای اویسی که این ایراد رو گوشزد کردن.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.6.1*
این نسخه با Firefox 5.0 سازگار هستش و غیر از یک Bug Fix تغییر دیگه ای نداره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.6.4*
این نسخه با Firefox 6 تا 8، که 8 رو هم شامل میشه، سازگار هستش.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.6.5*

سلام.
از اونجاییکه Update این Extension، فقط به صرف اینکه نسخه Firefox تغییر میکنه کاری بیهوده هستش، در نسخه فعلی که به این پیام ضمیمه شده، maxVersion اونو * گذاشتم، به این معنا که این Extension با Firefox 3.6 *به بعد* (که شامل نسخه 9 هم میشه) سازگار هستش. اگر احیانا نسخه های آتی Firefox باعث از کار افتادن قابلیتی در این Extension بشه یا قابلیت جدیدی به اون اضافه کنم، نسخه جدیدی عرضه خواهم کرد. در غیر اینصورت، دیگه نیازی به Update اون نخواهد بود.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

*نسخه 1.6.6*

سلام.
چند روزی هستش که Firefox نسخه 22 ارائه شده و افرادیکه این Extension رو روی Browser اشون نصب کرده اند، با پیام خطای زیر (در این سایت) مواجه میشن:

Error: Illegal operation on WrappedNative prototype object.

این پیام خطا، مربوط به این Extension هستش که در نسخه 1.6.6 ضمیمه این پیام، تصحیح و رفع شده.

موفق باشید.

پ.ن.: اگر در سایت های دیگه هم با این ایراد روی نسخه 22 Firefox مواجه میشید، باید تک تک Extension هاتون رو Disable کنید تا ببینید ایراد از کدوم Extension هستش.

----------

